# New Char-Broil Oklahoma Joe Highland



## sellersjr (Apr 18, 2016)

Am very happy to finally purchase a smoker that has long interested me. Between a sale at Wal-Mart and Lowe's matching plus ten percent, I was able to get a great deal.

Fortunately with the suggestions found here and elsewhere along with my experience modifying my Brinkmann Trailmaster upright I am looking forward to a fun seasoning burn later this week and several new cooks to enjoy over the summer.

One of the best mods was found in the roll-call forum posted by forum user hardrockchina (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...find-this-site-oklahoma-joes-smoker-with-mods) which involved gate latches to help keep the door closed and tight and still look good 8)

I also picked up a great baffle plate from smokerbuilder.com (http://www.smokerbuilder.com/brinkmann-oklahomajoe-chargriller-baffleplate-mods-available/)

The basked is a non-weld version for folks like me who do not have access to welding tools 8)

()













okjoe-1.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 18, 2016


















okjoe-2.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 18, 2016


















okjoe-3.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 18, 2016


















okjoe-5.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 18, 2016


















okjoe-4.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 18, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker!

Can't wait to see it in action!

Al


----------



## sellersjr (Apr 24, 2016)

Finished my first smoke yesterday with the new Oklahoma Joe Highland smoker and was very happy with the results. Between the water pan and baffle, along with the applied seals and other mods, temps stayed within five degrees (F) on both ends during the cook. Smoke leaks were at a very tolerable minimum and should not prove to be an issue.

For the first cook I only did two racks but find I may be able fit five if pushed 8)













okjoe-1-042316.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 24, 2016


















okjoe-2-042316.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 24, 2016


















okjoe-3-042316.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 24, 2016


















okjoe-4-042316.jpg



__ sellersjr
__ Apr 24, 2016


----------



## grillard (Apr 24, 2016)

Good job. I'd never seen the gate latch idea.


----------



## sellersjr (Apr 24, 2016)

Actually, it was through google that I found a link to the latch idea here in these forums from three years ago. It was the only photo that I'd seen of the idea. The latches are gate latches that can be found at Home Depot (other places as well I'd suppose).

See the original post linked that I used as a model for mine. I placed my latches lower on the door than the poster did, however it may be according to the particular door that your working with and where it leaks. I've had only very minor leaks at the top of the door which have proven negligible.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...find-this-site-oklahoma-joes-smoker-with-mods


----------

